# Bent pin in memory card slot



## AUZambo (Feb 22, 2009)

I sold my Sony A100 a week ago on craigslist.  The camera was working fine when the lady bought it from me.  She took a couple of test shots to verify it.  After she agreed to buy it she handed me the camera and I took the card out of it because it was not part of the sale.  She gave me the money, I gave her the camera, and we went on our separate ways.

Yesterday they called and said they went to Wolf Camera to get a new card.  The guy at Wolf put a card in it and the camera wasn't able to read it.  The took the camera to Radio Shack and the same thing happened.  Today I met the husband to look at the camera and try it again with the same card I've always used in it and it didn't work.  When I looked into the slot I noticed the pin in the top left position was bent down.  I pointed it out to him.

He said, "Give me a week to try to get it fixed.  If I can't fix it I want my money back."  Of course I'm not going to return his money because the damage was done after the sale.  His argument was that it's possible I bent the pin during the transaction, but there's no way removing a card would bend the pin down.

Anyway, how possible is it to simply bend the pin back?  I realize there's a chance that it may break in the process, but is that a realistic solution?  If it can't be bent back straight, does anyone know how much it would cost to have it fixed correctly?

TIA!


----------



## chrisburke (Feb 22, 2009)

i'm sure its an easy fix... but you have no obligation to give him his money back... they tested it with you, it worked fine... obviously something happened either at wolf camera, or they did something themselves..


----------



## rlcphotos (Feb 22, 2009)

cost me on the 300D I had 200.00 to repair


----------

